# Partial hysterectomy & IBS



## 22896 (Aug 19, 2006)

Haven't been on here in years - even had to re-join group. Guess I gave up on looking for answers. Had IBS C since 16 (now 35). Been through every test in the book. Recently had ovarian cysts and D&C to try to fix female issues. Also had exploratory surgery and gyno found my uterius covered with fybroids. He suggested parital hysterectomy. Need answers as to how this affects IBS - does it make it better or worse? I have been on the pill since I was 17 and want to go off of it after/if I have the hystorectomy, but afraid ovulation will be painful again. Anyone with personal insights into this? I would love any and all of it.Thanks a bunch,Mindy


----------



## 18941 (Jul 21, 2006)

Hi Mindy,I'm right there with you sister! I am 49, have had IBS-C 40+ years. I also have fibroids. My uterus is the size of a 14 week pregnancy and my doc has been pushing a hysterectoy for a while now. I have to believe that the enlarged uterus must be impacting my bowels! I'd like to believe that removing the uterus would help my constipation, but I keep reading negative feedback about hysterectomys and how they're often performed excessively. I've also heard that hysterectomys can cause bowel problems in addition to hormone issues and other problems. I certainly don't want to feel worse. I'M SO CONFUSED AND REALLY NEED SOME GOOD INFORMATION! DOES ANYONE OUT THERE HAVE KNOWLEDGE OR EXPERIENCE THAT MIGHT HELP US? As a sidenote: It is widely thought that constipation and elimination problems cause toxicity and greatly impact overall health. In the last 5 years I have been diagnosed with Epilepsy, Osteoporosis, cholesterol problems, and a variety of general health issues. Could these issues be connected to my lifelong IBS-C?


----------



## 22896 (Aug 19, 2006)

Thanks Lori - I have forgotten how much this site remides me that I am not alone. I find my IBS is much worse during my period times(which have not be normal for 4 years). When I am on a monthly pill I fell like #### for 3 out of the 4 weeks of the month. So my doc put me on seasonale (4 periods a year). If feel better much of the time but never have a normal period which must also not be good. I have just been struggling the last 6 or 7 weeks with 24 hr a day pain, bloating and am so tired all of the time. Was told I can have a hysterectomy in April but have put off even thinking about it until now. Found some websites that say I will feel better and some say I will feel worse. I guess it's the same as everything else with IBS - no one knows!! This is so darn frustrating. I have 2 small kids, run my own business and my husband and I also own a restaurant. I don't think I could manage if I do this and it makes me feel worse. Right now I live for tylenol PM and bed time!!


----------



## slb (Jan 6, 2000)

Hi ladies! I am IBS-D, but did have a hysterectomy 5 years ago. It didn't change my bowel habits at all, for good or bad. A site you might want to check out in regards to a hysterectomy is www.hystersisters.com. It's excellent, and I found a lot of helpful advice when I needed it!


----------



## 22896 (Aug 19, 2006)

I did read some on the hystersisters website. I think I have decided to go see my gastro doc to get his opinion (been a few years since I saw him) and then go back to my ob/gyn to get some final answers. I want to make this decision soon. Would still like to hear from anyone who has had personal experience with this.Thanks


----------



## 18941 (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks Mindy, for bringing this topic to the table!I have an appointment for a colonoscopy soon, as well. I'm hoping it might shed some light on my uterine issues too. I've been to hystersisters too, but found it pretty anti-hysterectomy. (as I tend to be). Is there anyone out there who found hysterectomy to be a positive decision?help!LoriJ


----------



## 22896 (Aug 19, 2006)

Found out today my gastro doc isn't around anymore. I live in a small town and specialty docs come from Cincinnati but mine doesn't anymore. Can't get an appointment with a different one until November! I guess i will just leave it up to my ob/gyn to give me all the answers - one thing that helps is that his wife has mild ibs and has had a hysterecomy. Not sure if it is total or partial but he will tell me about it. Have a question for you Lori - Do you have any 'symptoms' with your large uterus? I have many of the same symptoms that I had when I was pregnant but am not pregnant. and I always feel like it is that time of the month. lots of back pain. was wondering if this is from the fibroids or something else.Mindy


----------



## 20358 (Nov 14, 2005)

I just found out I have Adenomyosis. Pockets of tissues in the uterus. I have an appointment to discuss treatment next week. One option is hysterectomy. My periods have become so painful (it really feels like I'm in labor) that I would consider having one. I've read that Adenomyosis and Endo-whatever can cause D. I would think it's caused from the enlarged uterus, but can't be positive about it.


----------

